# EOI 12th Jan 2011



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, 

Does any one know when the table is published that shows who has been selected from the EOI pool, also when doed your own status change from Submitted.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## gingerdingo (Jan 2, 2011)

*Picked from the Pool*



gingerdingo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does any one know when the table is published that shows who has been selected from the EOI pool, also when doed your own status change from Submitted.
> Thanks
> Nick


My status now reads 'change in progress'
Happy Days 
Nick


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

gingerdingo said:


> My status now reads 'change in progress'
> Happy Days
> Nick


Looks like you may see something soon - good luck


----------

